# Comment ouvrir un fichier ActivePerl ?



## HImac in touch (26 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je viens de télécharger un fichier .pl qui vraisemblablement est un fichier PERL ou activePerl je ne sais pas si il y a une différence , j'ai donc installer ActivePerl sur leur site pour MacOS X sauf que je ne vois ensuite pour lancer mon fichier , aucune application , on a l'impression que ça n'a rien changé . Je peux certes l'ouvrir avec bloc notes mais moi je veux le lancer pas le développer  .

Donc je ne sais pas absolument pas quoi faire, j'ai lu sur le net que Perl était déjà installé d'office sur Mac OS X mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Vu que je ne sais absolument pas quoi faire j'ai pensé à ma communauté préféré    

S'il vous plaît aidez-moi  

Merci d'avance


----------



## molgow (27 Septembre 2006)

Ouvre le Terminal.
Tape : _perl chemin/vers/ton/script.pl_


----------



## HImac in touch (27 Septembre 2006)

Merci je vais essayer ce soir ^^, je te tiens au courant


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Septembre 2006)

molgow a dit:


> Ouvre le Terminal.
> Tape : _perl chemin/vers/ton/script.pl_


Oui ou plus simplement dans le terminal tu tape "perl " (espace apr&#232;s perl) puis tu glisse ton fichiers sur la fen&#234;tre terminal.


C'est plus simple si tu n'es pas habitu&#233; &#224; naviguer dans l'arborescence de ton mac via le terminal (les nom de dossier sont localis&#233; dans le Finder)


----------



## HImac in touch (27 Septembre 2006)

Cool merci ça marche , merci molgow et truk2ouf


----------

